# It looks much better with doors closed!



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

My humble setup with doors open and equipment exposed for my upstairs family room system. All those computer cables make it look messy from the shot angle. 








Angled computer fan on the left of the AVR to keep the Yammie playing when it is pushed hard.
A stack of three Toshiba's underneath. VCR, DVD-A/SACD Universal player and an HD-XA2 HD DVD. Plan on replacing the 34" RCA Scenium CRT with a 42" Toshiba 120 Hz refresh LCD in July.

The Samsung SIR-T165 STB lets me capture HD programming off the air to the PC with Firewire IEEE-1394 interface.

Honest it looks a lot better with the doors closed.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Only a left and center speaker... :scratch:


----------

